# Wasatch Mtns Currant Creek cow elk hunt 2015



## 1xjkcx1 (Oct 26, 2015)

We have a few kids with us that drew the Wasatch Mtn Current Creek cow elk tags this year and their hunt starts Nov 21. I've hunted this unit during September, but never this late in the year and honestly, am not sure where to find the herds at this time of year. I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions of where to try and locate some elk on this unit? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

You obviously have not followed all of the Wasatch elk threads.....

Because there are NO elk left on the Wasatch unit......


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

You have your work cut out for you. Finding cows up there these days is not an easy task. I think the vast majority of the herd is on private ground by now due to pressure. There is hardly any snow up there so I assume they will still be high. 

There are still elk to be had, and I think you could have luck in the Tabby Mountain area. But again, it's kind of a crap shoot these days.


----------



## 1xjkcx1 (Oct 26, 2015)

goofy elk said:


> You obviously have not followed all of the Wasatch elk threads.....
> 
> Because there are NO elk left on the Wasatch unit......


That would be correct...I have not followed the elk thread as I am new to this forum. Thanks for the info Vanilla. I wish I would have known this before I put them in for that unit...oh well. If anyone has any additional information about locating elk on the unit, I'd really appreciate it! I'll try to get up there and do some more scouting before the hunt and see if we can find luck!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

In my experience the elk are no longer dispersed across this unit. My guess is that you will find none until you find a bunch. I would look lower than most people normally hunt for elk.-----SS


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If money is no object or if you have a friend that flies why not take a couple hour flight over the area to see if you can find them?


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

I actually seen a herd last night down pretty low. Herd of 5 cows


----------



## 1xjkcx1 (Oct 26, 2015)

Critter said:


> If money is no object or if you have a friend that flies why not take a couple hour flight over the area to see if you can find them?


Oh how I wish that were the case...but unfortunately, money is very much an object! And I have no friends with planes...however, hose are both good ideas!


----------



## 1xjkcx1 (Oct 26, 2015)

Tracker said:


> Try the fish and Game property north of hwy 40 across from soldier creek reservoir their were some cows in there. But be careful their is some private property you need to go through to get there. But fish and game has a right-of-way through the property and it is well marked. Good Luck!


Thank you Tracker!


----------



## 1xjkcx1 (Oct 26, 2015)

Tracker said:


> The turn off is a mile or so east of soldier creek turn off.


Is there gates or signs up there that let you know when you are on/off private land?


----------



## 1xjkcx1 (Oct 26, 2015)

Tracker said:


> Yes go to the end of the road there's a parking lot with a trail head. Just don't go threw any gates the road is marked with signs on each side.


We'll give it a shot! Thanks Tracker!


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Cool of you helping out tracker but I would have maybe shared this info via a private message tracker .1xjkc You might have some company now. I sent you a pm of of a couple of spots good luck


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

hazmat said:


> Cool of you helping out tracker but I would have maybe shared this info via a private message tracker .1xjkc You might have some company now. I sent you a pm of of a couple of spots good luck


There are no secrets on the Wasatch, if you think there are you are delusional haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

berrysblaster said:


> There are no secrets on the Wasatch, if you think there are you are delusional haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I know of a couple that are still unscaved. Just not any where near current creek unfortunately


----------



## 1xjkcx1 (Oct 26, 2015)

Did anyone else hunt this unit today? We saw several hunters, but it didn't seem like anyone had got into the elk and we never heard any shots the whole day! We did see some nice big ruttin' bucks though!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

My group didn't find any elk in areas where we consider it worth it to shoot one. Think low, steep, remote, thick.-----SS


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

pm sent


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

Go to yellow lake and hunt down to mill creek. There are lots of cows there. It is steep but they are there.


----------

